#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment by Bob Long

## Azad

*Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment*
by Bob Long and Bob Gardner
Publisher: WileyBlackwell (21 Jun 2004) 
ISBN-10: 1860584314 
ISBN-13: 978-1860584312 



Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment is a practical reference book written for specifiers, designers, constructors and users of ambient and low temperature storage tanks.  The book is aimed at everyone who has technical problems as well as those wanting to know more about all aspects of tank technology and also those who want to know who supplies what, and from where. 

Steel storage tanks are an important and costly part of oil refineries, terminals, chemical plants and power stations.  They should function efficiently and be trouble free at their maximum storage capacity  to ensure that these installations can have their planned maximum production capacity. 



*Link :*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment by Bob Long

----------


## raj_01

thank you.

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## f81aa

Thanks

----------


## don_hidalgo26

Hello everyone,
I'm a new member.The link into ifile sharing server doesn't work.Could anyone help me giving me a download link for "Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment"?
Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

Guide to Storage Tanks & Equipment Bob Long / Bob Garner 2004 Scan Full 115mb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## don_hidalgo26

Nabilia,
Thanksvery much for your kindness!
Best regards
Roberto

----------


## greges2009

Thanks Nabilia

----------


## Azad

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anusuriyaraj

Thanks a lot

----------


## ghaith

thanks

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

See More: Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment by Bob Long

----------


## taoxianwen123

thanks.

----------


## benzzz0327

Hello everyone,
I'm a new member.The link into ifile sharing server doesn't work.Could anyone help me giving me a download link for "Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment"?
Thanks

----------


## benzzz0327

thanks ,i got it now!

----------


## jobmor

very tanks

----------


## jobmor

this is awesome refrence very tanks 
if it is posible give link to full api standard for tank designe

----------


## Amirul

thanks Azad & Nabilia for ur kindness.

----------


## bestleemh

Could any body be kindly to re-upload this book to ifile.it? 
Appreciated somebody's help and kind.
I need this book really for a project to decide the maxium vaccum rate and select applicable standands.

----------


## Azad

New Links : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

Above Ground Storage Tanks
Author(s):  Philip Myers  
Date:  1997-04-01
ISBN10:  007044272X    
ISBN13:  9780070442726    



Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

dear friend

many thanks for this amazing contribution!!!!


tarcizio castro

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks azad

----------


## aragorn

Thanks alot

See More: Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment by Bob Long

----------


## AMinati

Could You uploada again the part 1?

Many thanks in advance

AMinati

----------


## AMinati

Could You upload again the part 1?

Many thanks in advance

AMinati

----------


## serven7

thanks!

----------


## mavilla10

Very useful book. Thanks for share

----------


## kornengineer

thanks :Wink:

----------


## kk36

Hi Azad,

I am looking a reference book on designing LNG storage tank, appreciate if you could please upload the above books once again.

Thank you in advance.
TPN

----------


## m.boka

All Link are expired.
Would you please reupload it

----------


## m.boka

All Link are expired.
Would you please reupload it

----------


## mlkuselan

Hi I could not download this book. Please some upload this book.

----------


## mlkuselan

Hi, the link is not working. Please some give link to download.

----------


## mlkuselan

Hi please someone give link to download this book.

----------


## aragorn

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment by Bob Long

----------


## pongpat

Thanks Aragorn

----------


## racp12

Mr. aragorn,
Tanks a lot

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

many thanks!

----------


## haryono53

Thanks a lot for the sharing

----------


## medmane

Thanks a lot,man

----------


## TAGRART

Thanks a lot

----------


## medmane

Many thanks

----------

